# terribilis froglet starting to color up



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Felt the need to share a baby pic (probably boring for advanced keepers) It's my first froglet & find it so cool to see the orange beginning to show itself


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome! How old is it now?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

egg was laid 1/26/11 hatched 2/5 came out of the water on 4/3 not sure if you start counting when they hatch or when they start hoping.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

bristles said:


> egg was laid 1/26/11 hatched 2/5 came out of the water on 4/3 not sure if you start counting when they hatch or when they start hoping.


Generally people start counting when they come out of the water. 
Beautiful froglet!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Jadenkisses said:


> Generally people start counting when they come out of the water.
> Beautiful froglet!


Thanks, so it would be just 2 weeks old today ?


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Very beautiful.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Its been a while now, how are they coloring up now? Pics?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

It's getting pretty orange now, will try and get pics in a day or two. I have three others in a grow out tank with it, and a few others in tad cups getting close also have my first azureus close to getting rear legs ! I just love this hobby


----------



## dewlou (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes this is a fun hobbie. We have yellow terribilis and it is very neat to watch them turn color. Ours are really fast also.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

When I started out I wanted Yellow terribilis but could only find orange, what did you pay for them & where did you get them ? how many do you have ? do you have tads or froglets ?


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats on all the babies!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Finaly got some more pics to share. there are four froglets in the tank the first shot is the one from earlier in this thread. Also throwing in a pic of the growout tank, I will be moving them as they get bigger or after adding more froglets (I don't want to crowd them) and a few currant ones of the parents viv. hope you enjoy them


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful transformation! I like all terribilis, but I prefer the orange morph based on the ones that I have seen.


----------

